# miércoles con K en los calendarios



## bellota_2601

Estamos hablando en mi trabajo y alguien dice que en los calendarios para escribir la inicial del miércoles ponen la letra K para no repetir la M del martes. Nunca lo había visto en ningún calendario pero, ¿alguien lo ha visto o sabe por qué se pone la K?

Gracias a todos


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola, yo nunca he visto la letra k para designar el día miercoles.

Caro


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Tampoco yo, primera noticia

saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Creo que lo que se pone es una X no una K.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España los taxistas ponen una X si libran los miércoles para distinguirlos de los martes.


----------



## ManPaisa

Nunca había visto eso de la K o la X.


----------



## Ibermanolo

He encontrado un calendario lectivo de una universidad. Efectivamente es X lo que utilizan

http://www.topografia.upm.es/alumnos/info/documentos/200607/calendario_2006-07.pdf


----------



## bellota_2601

¿Y alguien sabe por qué se pone la X? ¿A qué hace referencia?


----------



## Aserolf

Jamás había visto lo de la *K* o *X*. Generalmente he visto las abreviaturas de la siguiente forma:
LUNES = lun.
MARTES = mar.
MIERCOLES = miér.
JUEVES = jue.
VIERNES = vier.


----------



## Argónida

Como ya han dicho otros españoles, aquí lo que se usa para el miércoles es una X. Desconozco el motivo.


----------



## Pinairun

Respuesta de FUNDÉU a una pregunta sobre abreviaturas de los días de la semana:

"Los días de la semana no tienen abreviatura; por lo tanto, quedan al criterio de cada autor. El que Sousa las termine en vocal no es problema pues existen abreviaturas que terminan así (Rdo. (reverendo), sto. (santo), tpo. (tiempo).
Si hacemos las abreviaturas con una sola letra mayúscula serían: L, M, X. J, V, S, D (el miércoles sería la X como vemos en los taxis).
Por lo tanto, el elegir unas u otras depende de dónde vayan a aplicarse y todas pueden ser válidas". 

Tampoco sé por qué es X.
Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aquí si bien no es comun lo he visto y me parece más apropiado que colocar LMMJVSD.
Lamentablemente no puedo aportar con el origen del uso tampoco.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sólo se me ocurre, como explicación, el hecho de que la equis se utiliza mucho para designar algo o alguien de quien no se conoce el nombre.


----------



## lady jekyll

Yo tampoco tengo ni idea por qué se ha elegido una X. Asimismo es curioso que para abreviar Jesucristo se emplee *Xto*, con X también.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

lady jekyll said:


> Yo tampoco tengo ni idea por qué se ha elegido una X. Asimismo es curioso que para abreviar Jesucristo se emplee *Xto*, con X también.


Quizá porque, más que una "x", sea un intento de transcribir la letra griega ji (representada como "ch" normalmente: _Christos_). Para la abreviatura resultaría muy cómoda. 
Lo de la X del miércoles lo veo más convencional: cualquier otra letra carecería aún más de lógica.


----------



## clares3

Hola, Lady Jeckill
Lo de Xto tiene explicación por los primeros anagramas paleocristianos que comenzaban con la jota griega (que gráficamente equivale a un equis): Jristos; de ahí la abreviatura. Ahora lo de la equis por miércoles o es por el recurso universal a la equis como sustituto de lo que no sabemos nombrar o carece por completo de sentido.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡oh, qué interesante (y yo qué cateta)!
Gracias a los dos!


----------



## JOBZ

bellota_2601 said:


> Estamos hablando en mi trabajo y alguien dice que en los calendarios para escribir la inicial del miércoles ponen la letra K para no repetir la M del martes. Nunca lo había visto en ningún calendario pero, ¿alguien lo ha visto o sabe por qué se pone la K?
> 
> Gracias a todos


yo siempre veo: mar, mie. para designar al martes y al miercoles respectivamente


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso lu., mt., mc., ju., vi., sa., do., aunque, la verdad sea dicha el sábado y el domingo los suelo usar así, completos, porque no trabajo y para que me duren más.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues por lo que veo, todo depende de la región: M, Mié, X. Por acá usamos M o Mié.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Oues en México nunca lo he visto, y eso que trabajé en una empresa que fabrica calendarios.


----------



## Brns

Este post es bastante antiguo, me pregunto si llegarán a leer esto:

La razón del porque elegir la "X" o la "K" entre todas las letras posibles la desconozco.
Sin embargo, la sustitución por la letra K se da en Costa Rica y Puerto Rico, donde en las abreviaturas utilizamos la K para martes y el miércoles queda con M.
Sobre todo es para calendarios, donde en la columna de días no ponen todo el nombre del día, si no una letra, quedando de esta manera: LKMJVSD.

También se utiliza la X en otros países, pero siendo la X referente al miércoles más bien.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola compañeros forenses de todas las épocas.

Allá por el siglo XIII _cf., _la Escuela de Traductores de Toledo (si es que alguna vez existió) auspiciada e institucionalizada por Alfonso X «El Sabio», rey de Castilla y León, se dedicaba a la traducción de textos árabes y hebreos que influyeron en la lengua griega y latina. Los doctos traductores se encontraron con el dilema de la reducción a una sola letra la abreviación del miércoles (los textos manuscritos antiguos están plagados de abreviaturas) por coincidir con la del martes; solucionaron el problema con la abreviatura _*X* _para el miércoles, día dedicado al Dios Mercurio y cuyo étimo latino se escribe _*merx*_ (mercancía), lo que les iba de perillas para poder halagar a la vez al Rey Don Alfonso X, por la alusión tan directa y clara que hacía la nueva abreviatura del miércoles a su número regnal.  

Teniendo en cuenta que esto sucedía dos siglos antes del descubrimiento de América, es comprensible que la abreviatura _*X*_ para el miércoles sea la más generalizada y lo de la letra _*K* _podría ser debido a que el étimo protolatino procedente quizás del etrusco para mercancía es _*merk* _a la que posiblemente  se han acogido algunos países sudamericanos.

No sé, es una enrevesada elucubración.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

La explicación que se remonta al s. XIII la había leído, y podríamos decir lo de que "se non è vero, è ben trovato", pero la verdad no me imagino para qué había que abreviar los nombre de los días en aquella época, obviamente no en los almanaques o en los taxis, claro.


----------



## xpell

EduardoGonzalez said:


> La explicación que se remonta al s. XIII la había leído, y podríamos decir lo de que "se non è vero, è ben trovato", pero la verdad no me imagino para qué había que abreviar los nombre de los días en aquella época, obviamente no en los almanaques o en los taxis, claro.


Loa antiguos abreviaban muchísimo. De hecho, es difícil encontrar un texto anterior al siglo XIX que no esté plagado de todo tipo de abreviaturas y "taquigrafías", y se consideraba totalmente correcto y práctico incluso en cosas tan solemnes como inscripciones funerarias. Vamos, que la "escritura chat" no se inventó con los chats; siempre fue la manera corriente de escribir. Entre otras cosas, porque el papel o el pergamino valían una pasta, porque escribir a mano con una pluma es lento y trabajoso, y porque nadie trabaja más de lo necesario para conseguir lo mismo si puede evitarlo. 

En el caso de los días y meses, ya los romanos los abreviaban con una letra para los días (A a H para los 8 días de su semana) y 3 letras para los meses al menos desde el año 60 a.C., como puede verse aquí, y posiblemente desde mucho antes. A veces las abreviaturas llegaban a ser tan extremas que se convertían en un único monograma, como el crismón para abreviar "Cristo."


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Muy interesante. Nunca había visto el calendario romano.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Señor K

clares3 said:


> Hola, Lady Jeckill
> Lo de Xto tiene explicación por los primeros anagramas paleocristianos que comenzaban con la jota griega (que gráficamente equivale a un equis): Jristos; de ahí la abreviatura. Ahora lo de la equis por miércoles o es por el recurso universal a la equis como sustituto de lo que no sabemos nombrar o carece por completo de sentido.



Además, recuerden que, por lo menos los "gringos", abrevian "Christmas" como "Xmas"... supongo que debido a lo mismo.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

La X griega (chi en latín, ji en español) se ha transcrito siempre como CH, por eso, Χριστός se trasliteraba Christós, no Jristós.


----------



## Kvdfhujvf

En España, la abreviatura del miércoles suele ser *X*, para no confundirse con el martes (lo que nos da LMXJVSD en vez de LMMJVSD). Se usa así por la influencia de Alfonso X el Sabio en la normalización ortográfica y la traducción de manuscritos con abundantes abreviaturas.[1][2]
En Costa Rica y Puerto Rico se usa el código *K* para martes, para distinguirlo de la m del miércoles.[3]
-Wikipedia.

Adiós


----------



## Seelewig

A parte del valor de incógnita mencionado, es seguro que la X no vamos a confundirla con ninguna otra letra, o mejor dicho, no va a hacernos pensar en que es la primera letra de ninguno de los días de la semana; es ideal para representar un día con una letra que no sea inicial de nada. ¿Por qué íbamos a poner una P, por ejemplo? Diríamos: L de lunes, M de martes, y P, ¿de qué? En cambio, esto no sucede con la X, la aceptamos tal cual.


----------



## Caredelco

bellota_2601 said:


> Estamos hablando en mi trabajo y alguien dice que en los calendarios para escribir la inicial del miércoles ponen la letra K para no repetir la M del martes. Nunca lo había visto en ningún calendario pero, ¿alguien lo ha visto o sabe por qué se pone la K?
> 
> Gracias a todos



En mi pais Costa Rica si se suele utilizar la K para indicar Martes o Miércoles.  Lo he visto de ambas maneras:
L M K J V S D
L K M J V S D
Pero desconozco el porque de la K.


----------



## oa2169

Y, si usamos M para designar martes y miércoles ¿Qué confusión puede causar?

Si miramos un calendario, ya sabemos que primero es el martes y luego el miércoles.


----------



## jorgema

oa2169 said:


> *Y, si usamos M para designar martes y miércoles ¿Qué confusión puede causar?*
> 
> Si miramos un calendario, ya sabemos que primero es el martes y luego el miércoles.



Es lo mismo que me pregunto yo. No me había enterado de esa práctica hasta que leí este hilo. No creo haber visto nunca un calendario en mi país en el que se reemplazara la M del martes o miércoles por una inicial distinta. La secuencia normal era bien D L M M J V S (si empezabas con el domingo) o L M M J V S D. Si tienes la secuencia de días completa, no veo como puede haber confusión.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

*¿Por qué al miércoles se le abrevia con una X?*
_



			En España se utiliza la abreviatura *X* para designar el *miércoles*, para evitar la confusión con el martes, que también empieza con M. En los calendarios podemos verlo en esta disposición *«L M X J V S D»* en vez de *«L M M J V S D»*, lo cual nos traería más de una equivocación.
Se decidió poner una X en lugar de otra letra en honor al rey *Alfonso X el Sabio*, que tuvo una importante influencia en todo lo relacionado con la normalización lingüística, ortográfica y sus numerosas traducciones de manuscritos en los que se utilizaron un gran número de abreviaturas.
		
Click to expand...

_
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Pero eso no responde a la pregunta, @Trastolillo.

¿Cuál es la confusión?


----------



## Trastolillo

oa2169 said:


> Pero eso no responde a la pregunta, @Trastolillo.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la confusión?



Hola.

No era mi intención explicar el porqué se pueden confundir, sino responder de alguna manera a la pregunta inicial.
Es decir, de dónde viene la explicación de poner una X (al menos en España) para señalar el miércoles.

Saludos.


----------



## mysunrise

EduardoGonzalez said:


> La X griega (chi en latín, ji en español) se ha transcrito siempre como CH, por eso, Χριστός se trasliteraba Christós, no Jristós.


Hola. 
El sonido de la X griega es, sin lugar a dudas, como "g" en las palabras girar, gente, o "j" - - > jaleo.
Los griegos no decimos Christós - > Kri. Tampoco, Cristo, como suena en español.

No sé cómo se pronuncia CH en latín, sin embargo, en griego, la X no suena K, TS, Ch, S. 
Me parece que la trasliteración tiene una influencia del inglés... 
Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Voy a decir una tontería que se me ha ocurrido. Si pronuncias "miércoles" muy deprisa, puede llegar a sonar algo así como "mircs", entonces la secuencia final "cs" es como una "x" ¿no?


----------

